# Illustrator mac/PC



## Glubag (29. Oktober 2004)

Hoi,

hab ein kleines Problem, dass ich nun auch nochma in der richtign Kategorie schildere:

Ich hab mit AdobeIllustrator10 aufn MAC net Datei erstellt (.ai) und möchte diese auf einem PC (nat. auch mit Illustrator10) öffnen.Dies klappt jeoch net, er hat immer ne Fehlermeldung, dass er das Format net lesen kann.. Hab es schon mit einigen Speicheroptionen probiert, hat bisher noch nichts gebracht..
Vielleicht weiss wer von euch Ra t!?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

Schon probiert die Datei als EPS zu exportieren/importieren?!

..zumindest das sollte doch klappen, oder?!

Und: Mit meinem Kollegen hatte ich mal das Problem seine Freehand Dateien (vom Mac) auf dem PC nicht öffnen zu können. Auf seinem System ging dieses aber ohne Probleme und wir verfügten beide über selbige FH-Version.
Am Ende stellte sich heraus, dass sein Freehand irgendwo gesponnen hat und sich der Fehler durch eine Neuinstallation beheben ließ!

..will dich nicht zu einer Neuinstallation zwingen, aber vielleicht liegt es daran!


----------



## Glubag (29. Oktober 2004)

Jou mit .eps klappt es soweit-ging mir halt darum am PC an der
Datei weiterzuarbeiten. 
Eine Neuinstallation macht doch immer wieder spass  -damit versuche ich es mal!


----------

